# How does the NEW RCI work?



## DeniseM (Jun 8, 2011)

Here is a link to an informative video on the RCI website - http://www.rci.com/RCI/prelogin/rciTV.do

RCI DISCLOSURE GUIDES (downloads)

http://www.rci.com/docs/KnowledgeBase/Documents/en_US/DisclosureGuideWeeks.pdf

http://www.rci.com/CDA/Common/Documents/DisclosureGuidePoints.pdf

*This Disclosure Guide explains the RCI Weeks Exchange Program offered to Vacation Owners by RCI, LLC (“RCI”).


----------



## chester1122 (Apr 29, 2012)

*new to RCI -*

Hi, just new to RCI and have an account set up.  I think I get how it works - I have week that is worth XX points.  That week can then be exchanged for weeks of lesser value.  

What if the week of lesser value leaves some point on the table.  ie  my week 20 points, the week i want is 10 points

Thanks ahead of time.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 29, 2012)

chester1122 said:


> Hi, just new to RCI and have an account set up.  I think I get how it works - I have week that is worth XX points.  That week can then be exchanged for weeks of lesser value.
> 
> What if the week of lesser value leaves some point on the table.  ie  my week 20 points, the week i want is 10 points
> 
> Thanks ahead of time.



You keep the 'change' in your account and can combine them if you make other deposits. (for a price)

Jim


----------



## Gophesjo (Jul 6, 2012)

*Do I have to deposit a week*

Do I have to actually deposit a week before I can see any available weeks exchanges and how many TPUs those exchanges cost?  

To explain (for any who may have seen my prior posts saying that I would not consider using RCI due to the high costs involved), it is clear that there are some resorts I might be interested in that I could only exchange into through RCI or II, and so, I am trying to learn how to use the RCI online system, and may struggle through learning the II system later.  

I have given RCI info regarding my RCI exchangeable weeks - which they are now showing in my weeks account as eligible for deposit - but have not actually deposited any weeks.  When I try to search for any exchange vacations it shows me absolutely nothing, even though I know my TPUs should be showing me a fair number of possibilities.  What am I not doing, or doing wrong?  Thanks for your help.


----------



## Luvstotravel (Jul 6, 2012)

I think that yes, you do have to have deposited a week, but I'm not sure.

When you click "search for a vacation", do you make sure that you've chosen "show ALL available RCI vacations"?

I have one point left over from last year's deposit.  If I try to search with just that deposit, I don't find anything.  

(by the way, is there anything I can do with just one point, other than combine it for $99?)


----------



## Gophesjo (Jul 6, 2012)

If I deposit a week so as to be able to search, and then want to take back the deposit, do I have to pay a fee to get the week back?  Thanks again!


----------



## Luvstotravel (Jul 7, 2012)

Gophesjo said:


> If I deposit a week so as to be able to search, and then want to take back the deposit, do I have to pay a fee to get the week back?  Thanks again!



I don't believe you can take it back.    So, think long and hard about your travel plans!  Be absolutely sure you would rather trade.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jul 7, 2012)

Luvstotravel is correct on both counts.  
Yes, you need to have a week deposited to search.  And no, you can't take a week back once you've deposited.

(Well, some time ago I did hear of a few exceptions.  One case was where someone was extremely unhappy with what they were seeing after the site was 'updated,' and this TUGger was able to get the recently deposited week back.  It might have to do with how soon you complain once you deposit.  Again, please remember these were rare exceptions.)


----------



## Gophesjo (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks Tuggers!


----------



## Conan (May 25, 2013)

Luvstotravel said:


> I think that yes, you do have to have deposited a week, but I'm not sure.
> 
> When you click "search for a vacation", do you make sure that you've chosen "show ALL available RCI vacations"?



I learned this today:
Even though my RCI Weeks membership is paid up beyond two years, clicking on "show ALL available RCI vacations" isn't showing me availability out to 24 months.

The reason is that the computer will never show you exchange vacations that run beyond the date of your farthest-out deposit.  

For example, my farthest-out deposit is a puny 4 TPU that expire in April 2015. Because of that, clicking on "show ALL available RCI vacations" shows everything there is in the system through April 2015. But it won't show anything that might be in the system for May 2015 and beyond (through 24 months).

They're there, but "show ALL available RCI vacations" still won't show them.

That also answers the other question - - somebody who's made no deposits won't see any exchange vacations no matter what button they click (they will see "Extra Vacations" if they look for them, since those don't require a deposit).


----------

